# Do you Oak a Reisling?



## la dolce vita (Dec 12, 2006)

I just got into making wine this summer and recently bottled a WE Estate Series Cab, a Crushendo Super Tuscan, and an Italian Amarone. I currently have a WE Johannesburg Reisling in the primary. The kit did not have any oak in it like the reds that I have done. However, I do have a lb. of stavin house roast French Oak cubes that I used with my reds. 

As I finish the process, would the reisling benefit from a month or two on oak cubes or would this make reisling taste strange?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2006)

I've made a few J Reislings and add oak in the secondary and leave there about 7-10 days. Everybody who has it says it is the best Reisling they have ever had. It picks up a slight vanilla flavor and really adds character and brings out the fruitiness. Try adding some just taste it every week at least and when you get the flavor you like, remove the oak and continue to bulk age as long as you like.


Welcome to the forum also. You will find very helpful and friendly people here.


----------



## la dolce vita (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the insight. I'll try that approach. My first three kits I didn't add the additional oak until it was bulk aging. Is there an advantage to adding it early while its still fermenting?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2006)

The fermentation process creates gasses which creates a current in the carboy or fermenting vessel. This helps to distribute the flavors throughout the wine. I just seem to get better results this way, but depends somewhat on the kind of wine being made.


----------



## Bill B (Dec 17, 2006)

I have made a Reiesling and did not add oak. Although many commercial wineries do not Barrel age light bodied wines such as Ponot Gris, Sauvignon Blanc or Riesling if you still want to add oak I would do as appleman posted try a llittle with oak and sample often to see if this is going to be what your looking for.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 26, 2007)

I am currently making a Reisling (SunCal kit) and plan on adding oak chips...Should I simply spray some sanitizer on them and drop them in the carboy? how much oak should I add to 6 gallons? 
Much Thanks...
Z*Edited by: MichaelZ *


----------

